

Google open-source projects that you probably don't know - edw519
http://blog.0x1fff.com/2009/12/35-google-open-source-projects-that-you.html

======
malkia
We used to use google perftools at work - for hooking malloc, etc, and other
things (general memory manager replacement). It used to work fine, until it
start breaking on some Win Server machine (one of 100+ machines). We did not
have time to find whether there is fix for it.

Also we had an idea of replacing perl that was embedded in one of our tools
with JavaScript (V8) but the programmer that did that left just after
finishing it, and without support we decided to stay with Perl.

------
est
<http://code.google.com/p/skia/>

and the activex technology used in Chrome, forgot what's it called.

~~~
kingkilr
Are you thinking of Native Client?

~~~
est
Not NaCl. After some search it turned out to be ActiveX shim.

------
kgrin
"On Google Code" != "Google open-source project"

~~~
pohl
While that's certainly true, is there an item in he linked that serves as an
example of such a non-google project?

I thought it was odd that they would omit Guice, Gin, and GWT from a list that
includes Android and Chromium.

~~~
kgrin
SpriteMe?

~~~
jbyers
"Q: Who created SpriteMe? A: SpriteMe was created by Steve Souders" -
<http://spriteme.org/faq.php>

Passes the @google.com test, though as with other projects, not clear the
level of Google affiliation.

~~~
stse
<http://stevesouders.com/bio.php>

